

Free Beer  ...and I Need a Technical Cofounder (LA / SoCal) - stratler

I just launched EZofferz.com a couple weeks ago and am looking for a Technical Cofounder.  EZ Offerz is the first site that lets people make an offer on a home without a real estate agent – think of it as the natural extension of Zillow, Trulia, and RedFin.<p>After a ton of successful meetings with some of the biggest VC’s and Angel Investors in Los Angeles, all who love the business model without exception, the feedback has been consistent, “Get yourself a technical cofounder and we will invest!”<p>If you are interested, please don’t be shy…email me!  I will outline the revenue model and “pain of the consumer.”<p>Jason Kutasi
jkutasi@ezofferz.com
======
TimSchumann
Drop the Z, change the domain to Offers, and if you can, Get EasyOffers.com
EZOffers.com

It seems clever with the Z instead of the S, but what you're doing is giving
up natural organic traffic and making your product/brand harder to
remember/find.

If you already had a world class product or 10k active users, make the domain
whatever you want. You don't so change it to something stupid simple.

~~~
gujk
Also the z sounds sleazy.

------
gujk
Redfin (lowercase f) started out with an agentless web-based offer wizard, and
switched to an agent model when they found that the homebuying market wants
agents.

